# Complilacion de Circuitos Para Vender



## mariano22 (Ene 28, 2010)

hola!
les traigo una pequeña propuesta que consiste que entre todos... armemos un compilado de circuitos que podamos hacer para vender a la gente...

dichos circuitos deben ser simples de manejar y utiles para cualquier persona...

les mando un saludo y aca va uno que es el u8nico que se me ha ocurrido hasta ahora..

Atenuador para lampara incandecente...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/atenpote/index.htm


un saludo!

PD: si ponen el nobre de un circuito... por fabor colocar el diagrama...
PD2: Transcribo esta frase de eserock...



			
				eserock dijo:
			
		

> Antes que se llene esto seria muy bueno que fueran proyectos totalmente funcionales y probados, de otra manera se llenara de post que no cumpliran con tu idea de venderlos


----------



## eserock (Ene 28, 2010)

Antes que se llene esto seria muy bueno que fueran proyectos totalmente funcionales y probados, de otra manera  se llenara de post que no cumpliran con tu idea de venderlos


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 28, 2010)

gracias eserock por tu aclaracion...la puse en el post principal...

un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2010)

claro, la idea de un post referido a pequeños y simples circuitos que pueden fabricarse y venderse, es buena, si todos cumplimos con una norma base que es la de postear circuito, pcb, y fotos funcionando.

yo el atenuador lo hice diferente porque no funcionaba bien ese.

ya lo subi en otro post...sobre atenuador de lamparas o motores.

funciona bien el circuito que postee, y ya vendi varios.

saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 28, 2010)

gracias DJ draco por la aclaracion...

depaso sumo uno mas a la lista:

Fuzz para guitarra electrica
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/fuzz/index.htm

GENTE EMPIEZEN A COLABORAR Y NO A COMENTAR tanto!!...

un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 28, 2010)

Hice varios de estos y TODOS funcionaron: 
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/picprojects.htm
Lo mejor son los secuenciadores para leds, y mas si se vende con un programador sencillo por puerto serie y varios .hex con diferentes conjuntos de secuencias.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm-h4LMaIYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpCcWzjw3LI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyZrv0oI--U

Esos son unos ejemplos, si quieren ver el resto visiten mi canal de YT.


----------

